# Re-useing old conduit.



## acmax (Apr 20, 2009)

Got'ta give him some credit for get'er done thinking. What size conductors? Or how many ,that this was his option.Tried something very similar with a pvc install going from 2 1/2 to 1 and got slammed .Had to use a 12x12. Was in the ground though.I didn't want to 90 up then 90down to complete the install.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

acmax said:


> Tried something very similar with a pvc install going from 2 1/2 to 1 and got slammed .Had to use a 12x12.


 How did you get slammed?


----------



## JTMEYER (May 2, 2009)

I didn't open the box to see what was up. I was just workin next to it and thought you guys might get a kick out of it.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

JTMEYER said:


> I didn't open the box to see what was up. I was just workin next to it and thought you guys might get a kick out of it.


 I got a kick out of it. Put that one in the back of the head for a later day.:thumbsup:


----------



## acmax (Apr 20, 2009)

william1978 said:


> How did you get slammed?


Couldn't provide UL on cap i used. Went to HD and got a plug cap and popped a center hole. Looked great till inspection. Still saved about 250' of trenching.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

acmax said:


> Couldn't provide UL on cap i used. Went to HD and got a plug cap and popped a center hole. Looked great till inspection. Still saved about 250' of trenching.


 Should have used some pvc RE's.


----------



## slowforthecones (Sep 13, 2008)

nothing wrong with using old conduit.... saves money..yous till can charge the customer for conduit never run...unless they ask to see the work..


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

slowforthecones said:


> nothing wrong with using old conduit.... saves money..yous till can charge the customer for conduit never run...unless they ask to see the work..


Yeah, that's quite the issue.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

I don't see a single problem in the picture.

If you do see a problem can you provide a code reference other than 110.12?


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

Don't know about PVC but if it's old EMT or RIGID STEEL forget it. unless it is over sized.
Old metallic conduit did not have the coating inside.
I can remember when pushing three #12 twh solids though 20ft of 1/2" with two 90s was imposable.


----------



## slowforthecones (Sep 13, 2008)

you can always lube it a tad bit and well if that conduit will save me from needing to make new holes in a concrete wall or foundation... you bet I'm gonna reuse that old pipe... just spray it with cold galvenize.. tell the customer I swaped the old for new hahahahahaha


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

I have done this before, I really don't see a problem with it. I would have taken the length of conduit that is cut out to the last coupling and plugged it there though.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Toronto Sparky said:


> Don't know about PVC but if it's old EMT or RIGID STEEL forget it. unless it is over sized.
> Old metallic conduit did not have the coating inside.
> I can remember when pushing three #12 twh solids though 20ft of 1/2" with two 90s was imposable.


If you used stranded and you would have been fine.:thumbsup:


----------



## running dummy (Mar 19, 2009)

drsparky said:


> If you used stranded and you would have been fine.:thumbsup:


doubtfull.... same insulation, size, but less rigid? how does that make sense. Pushing solid wires is 10 times easier than stranded


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

running dummy said:


> doubtfull.... same insulation, size, but less rigid? how does that make sense. Pushing solid wires is 10 times easier than stranded


 Maybe he was thinking of pulling the wire, and in that case stranded would be easier, but like you said solid is easier to push.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

*Re-using conduit*



cdnelectrician said:


> I have done this before, I really don't see a problem with it. I would have taken the length of conduit that is cut out to the last coupling and plugged it there though.


I agree. Those who really want to PRETTY things up may want to remove the old conduit, but the bottom line is if it doesn't have wire in it, it is just a piece of pipe.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

RIVETER said:


> I agree. Those who really want to PRETTY things up may want to remove the old conduit, but the bottom line is if it doesn't have wire in it, it is just a piece of pipe.


Fitters run pipe, electricians run conduit.


----------



## ryanapplequist (Sep 19, 2009)

that is a pretty nifty idea it aint pretty but its functional


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

sparky970 said:


> Fitters run pipe, electricians run conduit.


So who runs EMT?


~Matt


----------



## running dummy (Mar 19, 2009)

hacks :lol:


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

*Re-use old conduit*



sparky970 said:


> Fitters run pipe, electricians run conduit.


You are correct but if it does not have wire in it, it could be a clothesline.


----------



## electro916 (Jan 16, 2009)

running dummy said:


> hacks :lol:


Ive already re-used a 100' run of 2.5" RMC.

I was feeding 4 new exhaust fans and this pipe ran where I could not get a lift in to work on it. 

I mounted a 12x12x6 hoffman box and fed the fans with 3/4" out of that box.

How does that make me a hack for re-using conduit?


----------



## idontknow (Jul 18, 2009)

HACK!!!

Should have lowered the ceiling adding more space to run the new conduit.

I know, I know, sheer genius. You can thank me by paying the consulting bill I send ya.


----------



## slowforthecones (Sep 13, 2008)

time saved is extra money earned who cares... conduit empty old or new is re-usable when emptied or not filled to capacity.


----------



## running dummy (Mar 19, 2009)

electro916 said:


> Ive already re-used a 100' run of 2.5" RMC.
> 
> I was feeding 4 new exhaust fans and this pipe ran where I could not get a lift in to work on it.
> 
> ...


 
That was dripping with sarcasm bro. I've done it plenty of times.

Sheesh.... tough crowd


----------



## SmokeBreak (Feb 24, 2011)

Looks pretty sweet to me. Saved someone a lot of time and money, too.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Since this old thread is dredged up...

when I'm doing demo on a job where I'll also be doing the TI, I save all the full (or nearly full) sticks of conduit any any of the fittings bigger than 3/4". It really does save a ton of money. Generally the RTU feeders stay in place during a demo/TI, but I'll save any of the large gauge copper "just in case" it's needed on that job for something else.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> Since this old thread is dredged up...
> 
> when I'm doing demo on a job where I'll also be doing the TI, I save all the full (or nearly full) sticks of conduit any any of the fittings bigger than 3/4". It really does save a ton of money. Generally the RTU feeders stay in place during a demo/TI, but I'll save any of the large gauge copper "just in case" it's needed on that job for something else.



Zog says that is not allowed and is wrong, you will burn in hell for it. :laughing::laughing:


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

sparky970 said:


> Fitters run pipe, electricians run conduit.


I run conduit at work at home I lay pipe :thumbup:


----------



## florida journeyman (Feb 26, 2011)

there is nothing wrong with investigating your remodel and using existing runs of conduit if they go where you need them and if they are empty or have room for a few more conductors. I have heard of companies that want their men to save every foot of demoed pipe and reuse everything, that is a royal pain.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

BBQ said:


> Zog says that is not allowed and is wrong, you will burn in hell for it. :laughing::laughing:


Then I'm gonna burn too. We fill up bins with salvageable fittings on demos and use them same with wire and conduit. :laughing::laughing:


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

I save fittings 1 1/4" and up. 
Motor control center parts and such. But that's it. Everything else goes into the dumpster, even the copper.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> Then I'm gonna burn too.


You live in frigging desert now, how much hotter can it get?:laughing:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

BBQ said:


> You live in frigging desert now, how much hotter can it get?:laughing:


:laughing::laughing: Good question.


----------

